# Sound Bar options



## ncyrider16 (May 22, 2013)

Im looking for a nice soundbar to connect to a big screen TV, I dont need one with a subwoofer or any extra speakers. I want it to be capable of connecting to other types of devices (maybe wireless), like the one Sonos makes...just a slim, simple one piece speaker that can do it all. So what are my options?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

LG makes a nice bluetooth/usb soundbar but I bought the one with a sub so I'm not sure if it comes without. The sub was a bit anemic in the lower register. It was for my lady so I didn't care. I personally wouldn't use one.


----------

